# Not MA but its still funny



## Blade96 (Apr 27, 2010)

My aunt sent me this joke.

*AN  ATHEIST  IN  THE  WOODS*
> 
> An atheist was walking through the woods.
> 
> 'What majestic trees!'
> 'What powerful rivers!'
> 'What beautiful animals!'
> He said to himself.
> 
> As he was walking alongside the river, he heard a rustling in the 
> bushes behind him.
> 
> He turned to look.  He saw a 7-foot grizzly bear charge towards  him.
> 
> He ran as fast as he could up the path.  He looked over his  shoulder & 
> saw that the bear was closing in on him.
> 
> He looked over his shoulder again, & the bear was even closer.
> 
> He tripped & fell on the ground.
> 
> He rolled over to pick himself up but saw that the bear was right  on 
> top of him, reaching for him with his left paw & raising his  right paw 
> to strike him.
> 
> 
> At that instant moment, the Atheist cried out:
> 'Oh my God!'
> 
> Time stopped.
> The bear froze.
> The forest was silent.
> 
> 
> As a bright light shone upon the man, a voice came out of the sky.
> 
> 'You deny my existence for all these years, teach others I don't  exist 
> and even credit creation to cosmic accident.'
> 'Do you expect me to help you out of this predicament?'
> 
> 'Am I to count you as a believer?'
> 
> The atheist looked directly into the light, and said: 'It would be 
> hypocritical of me to suddenly ask you to treat me as a Christian  now, 
> but perhaps you could make the BEAR a Christian?'
> 
> 'Very well', said the voice.
> 
> The light went out.  The sounds of the forest resumed.  And the  bear 
> dropped his right paw, brought both paws together, bowed his head  & 
> spoke:
> 
> 'Lord bless this food, which I am about to receive from Thy bounty 
> through Christ our Lord, Amen
​


----------

